# Has anyone Heard of weed-less transfer paper?



## in10sify (Feb 20, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of Weedless transfer paper?
I tried doing a transfer on an orange hoodie last night, and it didn't turn out as nice as i though it would, but if the only the image was there without its surroundings. it woulda been nice.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

There are several posts about this subject and papers that do this. Here is just one of them - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t26024.html

Might want to do a seach for Iron All, ImageClip, DuraTrans,... for more posts.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

There is supposedly a good self-weeding paper for laser printers, but none of the inkjet self-weeding papers are up to the task yet.

Hopefully they'll get there soon!


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

check this thread link

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t38357.html


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

what is the name of the paper you are useing that may help us help you better


----------



## rosnissi (Jul 7, 2007)

I have tried a weedless dark textile transfer made by a company called magic touch. A laser printer (specific) is needed, and the transfer sheets are $5.00 per sheet,but the results are great.It has a real soft feel on garment.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

rosnissi said:


> I have tried a weedless dark textile transfer made by a company called magic touch. A laser printer (specific) is needed, and the transfer sheets are $5.00 per sheet,but the results are great.It has a real soft feel on garment.


Washed it yet?


----------

